# Chicagoland Area Herf at Kenny's



## Scud (Sep 9, 2007)

Jan 5th, 2PM Kenny the King of Tobacco. address:
28975 W. Route 120 Lakemoore IL 60051

A few friends are putting together a herf for this Saturday at about 2 pm. I'll probably be there a little early, 1ish to peruse the humidor and shoot the bull with a with whomever is there :ss

Kenny has the biggest and best humidor I've ever seen and his prices are amazing. I bought a bundle of 30 Arganese Maduro Presidentes for $85 and they're very very nice. He has seating in the lower level, along with a 60" plasma, pool table, dart board, etc. Bring your own drinks, (beer, soda, or coffee preferrably not in bottle) because he doesn't sell that stuff. 

Everyone/anyone is welcome :tu :ss

Hope to see y'all there :chk


----------



## Scud (Sep 9, 2007)

Kenny's is really easy to find. It's on highway 120, just west of rt. 59 in Lakemoor.


----------



## Scud (Sep 9, 2007)

I just received an email from Kenny saying he's having a 20% off sale on boxes and has other great deals for the month of January. Believe me, he has an amazing selection :ss


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

not too far from me....only about 30 to 40 minutes. Fairly new place, as I used to drive through Lakemoor on a regular basis and there was not much commercial development out there. Looks like a nice place from the outside.

Hey Tom, mr.c, chibnkr, Brandon, Detmitri....let's hook up!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Bruce said:


> not too far from me....only about 30 to 40 minutes. Fairly new place, as I used to drive through Lakemoor on a regular basis and there was not much commercial development out there. Looks like a nice place from the outside.
> 
> Hey Tom, mr.c, chibnkr, Brandon, Detmitri....let's hook up!


If we do it relatively early, I think I can make it. :tu


----------



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

I've been wanting to check this place out. Kenny is a good guy and I like what he does in Algonguin with pricing, events and selection. I just hope the Lakemoor humidor has better temp/humi control.

How late are you staying / is it open?


----------



## Scud (Sep 9, 2007)

I should be there from 1 to 5-6ish. My wife planned the evening, but I get this Saturday and next Saturday to herf :ss :tu Kenny's humidor is amazing. Where is his B&M in Algonquin? I only know of two places in Algonquin...one off Randall near Dominicks and one off Algonquin Rd.


----------



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

House of Tobacco on Algonquin Rd. north of town.

It's unlikely I will go this time because I wouldn't get there until 6pm. Perhaps we can meet up there another day, Scud.


----------



## Scud (Sep 9, 2007)

That's cool, Cochise. I'm sure we'll meet up for a few smokes, eventually :ss :tu I will be at next weekends MoB herf, too


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

icehog3 said:


> If we do it relatively early, I think I can make it. :tu


50 mile drive? Geez... don't think I can do this early.

As far as Demitri, I'm not exactly sure when he's coming back from his trip.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Brandon said:


> 50 mile drive? Geez... don't think I can do this early.
> 
> As far as Demitri, I'm not exactly sure when he's coming back from his trip.


What time is do-able Brandon? I have an early hockey game so that's why I would go earlier if possible.


----------

